# Speaker Stands for Wireless Surround Speakers / Power Cable Management



## LisaS (Jan 4, 2016)

I recently purchased the Sony HT-RT5 system - which consists of a sound bar, subwoofer and 2 rear surround speakers. It's a wireless system, so there are no speaker wires to run, but each speaker has to be connected to a wall outlet. I looked at several speaker stands for the rear surround speakers. Most are designed to hide speaker wire, but dealing with the power cord is problematic. I purchased Sanus NF36 stands that I thought would work, but have a problem. The channel for the cord is fine, but the hole that the cord has to pass through in the base isn't big enough to accommodate the plug end. My choices are to modify the wood base to enlarge the hole, find a way to disconnect the power cord from the speaker or find a different stand (no luck on that 3rd option so far; the Sonos stands do not seem to be compatible for mounting). I'm attaching a photo of the back of the speaker. Does anyone know if the power cable could be easily disconnected where it joins the speaker (so that I could pass the cord through the stand base) and then reassembled? A friend suggested that I could cut off the plug end and install a new one (after passing through the base) but I hate to make modifications that would surely void my warranty. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, but you’re out of luck trying to disconnect those power cables. The black thing they pass through is a clamping connector. If it’s like everything else I’ve seen that I’ve taken apart, the power cable on the other side of the clamp will be connected directly to a circuit board (the “common” lead) and a power switch, if there is one (the “hot” lead.

Your only option if you want to use the base pass-through will be to cut and splice the cable, but as you note this may void the warranty.

Alternately, there’s no reason you can’t just let the cable hang down behind the speaker, other than it won’t work pretty.

As you are finding out, there truly is no such thing as “wireless” speakers...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## LisaS (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks so much for the response, Wayne! I was afraid that would be the answer - that there is no way to disconnect the power cord, but wanted to be sure. I'll look at my options for enlarging the hole in the stand base or else live with the visible cord. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

LisaS said:


> I'll look at my options for enlarging the hole in the stand base...


If the base is wood, a hole saw will do the trick. You can get them in a variety of sizes. An electric drill (as opposed to battery-powered) is recommended.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## LisaS (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you - great suggestion about the hole saw!


----------

